# good menopause support group



## tresor155 (Sep 26, 2009)

I am very glad to find this IBS support group, I have learned lots of information and helpful tips. Now I am looking for a menopause support group, as I'm going through its uncomfortable symptoms, like hot flashes and night sweats.Thank you in advance for suggestions and recommendations


----------



## Bjmedd (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.power-surge.com/It's the best out there.


----------



## tresor155 (Sep 26, 2009)

Bjmedd said:


> http://www.power-surge.com/It's the best out there.


----------



## tresor155 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thank you


----------

